# Natures Domain



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got back from Costco and realized they now sell a new type of food called "natures domain" Its grain free and has excellent reviews. Its 30 dollars for 35 pounds which is nice. Anyone out there feed there dog this?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2010)

We started using it, and so far so good.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

dogfoodadvisor.com (not analysis) gives it a highly recommended 4 out of 5 stars. What a deal in price too  !


----------

